# Fish in crazy water ?



## nicklord1 (Nov 29, 2007)

I was supposed to make  a veal dish  this weekend but the suppliers rang me and said they had got in to difficulty with finding it . I should hear later today  if they can  get it . Anywho my alternative dish was fish  in crazy water .  I have a recipe but  was wondering if any of you well informed DCers had any to share for me to compare. Also the fillets i can easily get in short notice are hake , lemon sole ,  sea bass , cod , haddock , trout fillets . What fish shall i use i am thinking  seabass ?


----------



## Bilby (Nov 29, 2007)

Backtracking just a tad Nick, do you only have access to one veal supplier where you are?


----------



## nicklord1 (Nov 29, 2007)

for calves osso busco yes. I have postponed it for a week  if they cant get it.


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 29, 2007)

Nick, I've never heard of this one.  Could you enlighten me as to what it is?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 29, 2007)

Andy;  a quick Google Search will give you a host of recipes for "Fish in Crazy Water.  And they llok good too.

And I believe any firm whit-fleshed fish, such as cod, seabass, bluefish, halibut, orange roughy, tillapia, or pollock could be succesfully used in this dish.  It would also work with some freshwater varieties such as small mouth bass, yellow perch, walleye (pikeral for our Canadian buddies), whitefish, etc.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## nicklord1 (Nov 29, 2007)

I will attempt too  do this crazy fish water recipe in a few weeks  as my osso busco  is now on again for saturday . Please PM with any questions etc


----------

